# BMA stickers



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2022)

It was recently brought to my attention that Schwinn never participated in applying the standard BMA sticker required after '73. Did they have some sort of exemption or were they just they were the baddest on the block and did whatever they wanted?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2022)

Schwinn complied with all the new requirements, and they usually were the first ones to do so. And to be honest, I'm surprised the other brands build qualities were subpar in the post war years.


----------



## koolbikes (Jul 24, 2022)

This Sticker?
Schwinn set the standard in Quality and safety. What other bicycle company during that time guaranteed their frames?









						Question About BMA/6 Certification | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Quick question. I've been told  that BMA/6 certification stickers were mandatory for American-made bicycles manufactured between 1971 and 1979, but did they certify and put stickers on older bikes, too? I ask because my B.F. Goodrich Challenger has a BMA/6 sticker on the seat post, but looking...




					thecabe.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn complied with all the new requirements, and they usually were the first ones to do so. And to be honest, I'm surprised the other brands build qualities were subpar in the post war years.





koolbikes said:


> This Sticker?
> Schwinn set the standard in Quality and safety. What other bicycle company during that time guaranteed their frames?
> 
> 
> ...



Was the sticker voluntary? I understand why they did not if so.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Was the sticker voluntary? I understand why they did not if so.




I believe it was. Schwinn had their own Quality sticker for decades. Never seen one of those on a Murray, Huffy etc. so those brands were probably more than happy to slap that big sticker on their product.   😂


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 27, 2022)

So the BMA stickers weren't applied until after '73? Been trying to figure out the year of my Firestone Flame GTO. Thought it was late '60s but it does have a BMA sticker.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Dec 27, 2022)

Looks like the first thing I would have taken off my bike.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 27, 2022)

Skiroule69 said:


> So the BMA stickers weren't applied until after '73? Been trying to figure out the year of my Firestone Flame GTO. Thought it was late '60s but it does have a BMA sticker.



Yes, '72/'73 was the first year of the stickers


----------

